# Blue Pepsi and Vanilla Coke??



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I certainly would try Vanilla coke but never Blue pepsi!

How about you?


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I have tried the vanilla coke and although I didnt like it the first time, I do now. It's more satisfying when you have it with food and not by itself. Otherwise it has a kind of odd aftertaste.
I will try the blue pepsi. When is that coming out?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Not either one, not ever. Yuck. In this, yes, I AM a snob.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Vanilla Coke was ok, but I thought the flavor was weak. Pepsi Blue is slated to hit at the end of the summer/early fall.

Don't forget about Dr. Pepper Red Fusion!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

And this blue Pepsi is supposed to taste like what?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

A polling by Pepsi revealed that the majority of teenagers polled said they would like to see a berry-flavored cola with an *electric* blue color. 

Dunno if that's what will be delivered...


----------



## pollyg (Mar 12, 2001)

I think in true teenage fashion these kids were ticking the boxes that resulted in the most ridiculous outcome.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I realize this is a soda thread, but I must add...I was at the store yesterday and in the frozen section, in the frozen potato section Ore Ida is selling......Blue, yes blue french fries I realize this is a tie-in for Jimmy Neutron but....I'm sorry but this is disgusting! See for yourselves! http://www.nick.com/ads/oreida/
I couldn't bring myself to allow my son to get them even though he wanted them (and this from a kid who doesn't like any fries except McDonalds fries) which he rarely gets because we don't go to mickey d's!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

How would blue fries go with purple or green ketchup? Maybe the idea is the more disgusting to adults a product is, the more kids will want it. Fine; let the kids earn the money to buy it.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey, it's all flavored sugar water at an exhorbitant cost, considering what it is. So unless the blue dye is carcinogenic, what's the diff?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

They were demoing the above mentioned french fries at a store I was in the other day. Quite rude.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Yuck. Yuck. Yuck.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I hate Pepsi anyway. Flavored Coke only tastes good if you do it fountain style - real vanilla added, or lots of sliced lemons for lemon coke. I am partial to a good cherry coke (grenadine or maraschino syrup) every once in a while - but the rest of that **** is nasty, nasty, nasty. It's like all the so called energy drinks - Red Bull, Merlin, RockStar- that distinct aftertaste of chemical crap, no matter what color they make it. A rep brought me some energy/caffeine concotion that was bright blue (!) - needless to say it dyed my tongue, and just like beets, was definitely noticeable exiting my system! (Sorry about that one)
You know what they call diet Pepsi and vodka - the supermodel
Red Bull and vodka - wide awake drunk


----------



## pburger (May 27, 2002)

I just bought a case of vanilla coke to try. I'll see how it sells and let you all know. About the blue french fries - I had mesquite smoke flank steak and purple pomme fretes as a special last week... (my own version of blue ff).... didn't sell one.  I guess western NJ is not ready for blue fries yet.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

As for the french fries: they also have chocolate ones and cinnamon sugar ones. Isn't there enough sugary junk out there???? Or aren't the kids flabby enough? Even the active ones are getting tires around the middle.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Quite seriously, now, I'm suddenly less hungry! The thought of blue chips, new blue colas, and chickens with NO feathers makes me want to barf!

Food is supposed to be such a pleasure.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Kimmie -- I understand that by "blue chip" you mean what we down here call french fries, and I agree. However, blue potato *crisps* (chips to us southerners) are great! My favorite junk food company, Terra Chips, makes them as well as other potato and veggie chips, and they almost make me feel not guilty to eat them! (Althugh the Spiced Taro chips are my all-time favorites.)


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I stand corrected Suzanne, I meant blue french fries. BTW, I adore blue corn chips!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I do believe there was a study done once and it showed that the most unappealing color for food was *BLUE* I would have to agree with one exception...naturally occuring blues. Blue corn, Maryland blue crabs, bluefin tuna, Eric Clapton, etc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Eric Clapton ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Oh, I wasn't trying to correct you! I just figured that since we have people at different levels of experience and cultural knowledge, that whole "chip _vs_ fry _vs_ crisp" thing might need clarification. I'm sure there are times when I state something in "U. S. of A." terms (or even more narrowly, New York City terms), that might cause people to go   Just give me a gentle kick in the shins if I do that, okay?


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Do you drink coke and pepsi?

You must drink that's why you are so upset 

I never drink such things and I don't really care if they turn to white or red
as long as those wierd scientists stay away from my single malts , it's ok with me


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

About once a year I get a craving for Coca Cola -- but only with fresh lemon. No idea why; must be some primal, tribal thing, to prove that I am a real American. Otherwise, I drink that sort of thing only when there is NOTHING else available (e.g., at a cousin's suburban house where the water is suspect).


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

We drink sodas of every other color, so why not blue?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Blue food?? Is that because blue is the colour use to show cleanliness and sanitation?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

We are often in the test market for some of these foods -- always intersting when I bring it up with my east coast friends!

...and yes every afternoon after school all spring and every weekend, they were demoing blue fries with the funky coloured ketchups and mustards and margarines. Of course they would draw them in, do a wheel of fortune kind of spinner thing and get awarded different coupons which of course they went running to mom or dad with...I stood there and watched one day -- curiosity up and kids under eight were definitely in to it, both male and female. Then the girls kind of shuddered and the boys were still ecstatic ... interesting.

Since when did we need to dye french fries blue in order to get them to eat them?????!!!!

Imagine the plate....dinosaur shaped chicken pieces/parts, dolphin shaped canned pineapple, blue french fries, purple ketchup.... and neon green dinosaur egg pudding for dessert...not appealing at all!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Exactly!


----------



## chefwannabe (Aug 24, 2006)

well, i certainly like to taste the Pepsi Blue even if i also like the taste of the Vanilla Coke. It tastes like a medicine for me


----------



## themurrmaid (Aug 25, 2006)

One of my standard soapboxes to climb on is how far we get from where our food comes from, both in physical distance and how we think about it. In addition to being gross, blue fries are against everything I stand for when I'm on said soapbox.

On the other hand, I do occassioanlly like to buy something utterly ridiculous just for fun and blue pepsi would certainly fit the bill. Pair it with some dayglo-pink raspberry zingers and you've got yourself one heck of a breakfast! :lips:

I find the flavored Cokes, Pepsis, Dr. Peppers, etc. tend to taste like cough syrup. Cherry-Vanilla Dr. Pepper _sounded_ really good (to me), but was reminscent of Robitussin.


----------

